# Is a SHTF situation going to happen soon?



## William H. (Oct 7, 2021)

The prices for food have been skyrocketing and with many other things...


----------



## Koefe (Jul 20, 2021)

William H. said:


> The prices for food have been skyrocketing and with many other things...


depends what your opinion of a “SHTF” situation is.

I think things are going to get a lot worse before they get better.


----------



## William H. (Oct 7, 2021)

What I mean by "SHTF situation" is the a collapse of the government, economy, Jobs, and so on


----------



## Travis!4 (Oct 8, 2021)

is that this overpopulation is not affecting much because so much demand for different foods is not enough.


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

William H. said:


> The prices for food have been skyrocketing and with many other things...


Define “skyrocketing”.

No. no they haven’t .


----------



## Travis!4 (Oct 8, 2021)

ErickthePutz said:


> Define “skyrocketing”.
> 
> No. no they haven’t .


Maybe I did not use the word well but what I want to imply that with the overpopulation many of the foods have increased their prices I live on the border of Mexico and the United States and I see that a lot in Mexico and the increase in population.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

William H. said:


> What I mean by "SHTF situation" is the a collapse of the government, economy, Jobs, and so on


I don't think that will happen.
In my 73 years I have seen some turbulent times in our society, yet we are still here.

HOWEVER - if the Chinese, or Russians use cyber warfare to, say, collapse our electrical grid, then millions of Americans will die and things would be very bad indeed.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

You won't find out about it here. Any info will be quickly deleted or blocked.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

I think the powers that be, won't a allow it to "hit the fan", instead they are slowly spreading it around until it gets all over your shoes and you will eventually track it throughout your house until it is no longer livable !


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

...millions of Americans will die...

That depends on what individuals do to stave off lack of food and self defense. If you think about it, we are all doing that right now, just to a more 'civilized' structure.

For example, we lock our doors at night to keep robbers at bay. We use the refrigeration to protect food. We have medicines and bandages for safety on getting to a doctor.

Heck, I even lock all the doors on my truck when driving through an unknown section of town. All of these strategies might seem over-done, but when you need protection it should be utilized as a matter of safety.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Right now we are seeing a supply chain problem.
When you shut down the world for even a few weeks, you WILL get ripple effects.
When you futz around with the mechanics of an economy thinking you're going to "fix" things, you often make it worse, and every world government did that.

It could get worse before it gets better, but there isn't anything truly looming on the horizon other than a Chinese threat to Taiwan/Japan. If they make that move, it could hurt global tech markets, since Taiwan is a primary manufacturer of microchips.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I think

We are going to see inflation cause massive problems with the lower income bracket. Inflation is not at about 9-15% depending on the food product. Gas both natural and petrol are going up... this winter will be hard if it gets too cold

Plus there are going to be some food shortages which will drive up the prices.

I always wonder how far in the hole can we borrow before other countries say ENOUGH.

I have though for the longest time that we are just around the corner from a monetary collapse..but the ability of the government stooges to keep the balancing act going is far beyond my understanding


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> You won't find out about it here. Any info will be quickly deleted or blocked.


Nothing gets deleted that doesn't violate the stated rules.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

We are in a sorta SHTF situation now
News reports that inflation will cost families $175.00 a month.
This will hurt a lot if folks.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

China senses weakness in the Biden administration.
They have wanted Taiwan for decades.
Since Taiwan is a US ally this could get us embroiled in a shooting war.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> China senses weakness in the Biden administration.
> They have wanted Taiwan for decades.
> Since Taiwan is a US ally this could get us embroiled in a shooting war.


Assuming China moves on Taiwan, and succeeds, since they've already laid claim to Okinawa, it is a simple conclusion to believe they could easily island hop all the way up to Japan.
If they do that, we are treaty bound to protect Japan as part of the "U.S.-Japan Mutual Security Treaty".
So the question is, do we get involved early, or late?
One way or another, we get involved.


----------



## patriot6774 (Aug 18, 2021)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I don't think that will happen.
> In my 73 years I have seen some turbulent times in our society, yet we are still here.
> 
> HOWEVER - if the Chinese, or Russians use cyber warfare to, say, collapse our electrical grid, then millions of Americans will die and things would be very bad indeed.


That is a scenario that could happen. Our electrical grid is not fortified in anyway and no backups. It would take many months to repair our electrical grid from a large scale attack against it.


----------



## patriot6774 (Aug 18, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> Right now we are seeing a supply chain problem.
> When you shut down the world for even a few weeks, you WILL get ripple effects.
> When you futz around with the mechanics of an economy thinking your going to "fix" things, you often make it worse, and every world government did that.
> 
> It could get worse before it gets better, but there isn't anything truly looming on the horizon other than a Chinese threat to Taiwan/Japan. If they make that move, it could hurt global tech markets, since Taiwan is a primary manufacturer of microchips.


The supply chain issue is growing. I posted a survey on this topic. I have been watching this develop for a while. Here is a good question, why are we (the US) stopping the shipping of goods to our ally Australia for a few months? On our side of things, we have truckers waiting hours and days to take shipping containers from the shipping sites where we are backed up. Why? This is not a good situation for us or the world. I believe the shipping issue and overall supply chain issue will start to resolve in 2022 however, the ripples will be felt for decades!


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

If I get home and dinner is not ready there will absolutely be a SHTF situation. 
BoF.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

It's in the news just now that grocers don't want to "spook" consumers, so the increase in prices are just gradual. They say to expect a real jump in prices in the new year.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

charito said:


> It's in the news just now that grocers don't want to "spook" consumers, so the increase in prices are just gradual. They say to expect a real jump in prices in the new year.


I don't know what you call gradual but beef, chicken and bacon costing 50 - 100% more than it did a year ago is not gradual in any way shape or form.

Maybe instead of reading the "news" one ought to get out and see what is really happening.

As far as gas it's 50 - 75% higher than a year ago.

Thank you all you rinos for not voting for President DJT


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

Real Old Man said:


> I don't know what you call gradual but beef, chicken and bacon costing 50 - 100% more than it did a year ago is not gradual in any way shape or form.
> 
> Maybe instead of reading the "news" one ought to get out and see what is really happening.
> 
> ...



Mind you, this is in Canada. Beef - as in prime rib steak - doubled up. It's now around $35.00/lb (Independent Grocer). The same store had T-Bone on sale last week ($10/lb) - I bought some for hubby. Our cattle industry has been taking a beating lately. But ground beef and other meat went up by two dollars or so. Some items though, like melatonin went up 3 bucks.
Except for beef steaks, I suppose items going up that much is still gradual to me. Lol, I'm expecting a real price-going-through-the-roof kind of event (like doubling prices).....which might happen next year.


----------



## patriot6774 (Aug 18, 2021)

Real Old Man said:


> I don't know what you call gradual but beef, chicken and bacon costing 50 - 100% more than it did a year ago is not gradual in any way shape or form.
> 
> Maybe instead of reading the "news" one ought to get out and see what is really happening.
> 
> ...


Agree. God willing, Arizona will topple the dominoes and we will start to grab our country back. We have to survive all of this crap first though.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Nothing gets deleted that doesn't violate the stated rules.


So you admit to censoring posts?? I know you where just following orders.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> So you admit to censoring posts?? I know you where just following orders.


I'm a moderator. It is my role to enforce the site rules.
Any time a moderator edits a post, the post gets the tag "edited by moderator". We cannot prevent this tag from appearing.
If you believe a post was censored, and this tag does not appear, it was not done by a moderator. The board has software that will auto-censor words that appear on the "banned words" list. We don't control this list directly.
If you believe a post was removed entirely, and you would like to know why, please PM anyone on the moderator team and we can investigate.

As I said, nothing gets removed unless it violates stated rules.
If rules are not violated, nothing gets removed.
I hope that clears it up.


----------



## patriot6774 (Aug 18, 2021)

Please visit the stream Logistics Emergency Developing. Gathering info on supply chain shortage issues and trying to estimate prep level. There is a short and easy survey. Any info you all can share on that chain would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

William H. said:


> The prices for food have been skyrocketing and with many other things...


I don't think there will be a single SHTF event. My thought is that it will be more like a gradual thing where a large number of people don't even realize what's happening until it's too late. I also believe a lot of what we are seeing is planned. For that reason alone, I think it will be gradual. The leftists in power don't want a catastrophic event. They want as many sheep as possible to adapt until too late.


----------



## Captainrich (Jan 26, 2021)

I agree with Pir8fan. This is all part of the plan. Tighten the labor market, put business owners out of business, put more people on the roles, cut off the supply chain, prevent landlords from collecting rent or evicting, on and on. It's the frog in the pot thing and I feel the water getting a bit warm. They know that most of us are too busy with our own lives to pay close enough attention. They just pass legislation with God knows what in it and then it becomes enforceable law. Bit by bit restrictions and regulations are making it harder for the average citizen to earn a living or keep what they have earned. 

The S is H'ing T F as we speak. it's just happening incrementally.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I went to buy soda yesterday. The first thing I saw was a sale on soda... but wait not the normal 12 packs.. they were now selling 8 packs of canned soda..same price - - - shrink-flation

it will get tighter and tighter and I think we will see some form of event in the next 6 months.... Could be financial, could be shortages, cold be unrest and riots


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Some of you could use a basic Logistics class. You are jumping at nothing and making up a huge G conspiracy, which isn’t factual. But I suppose this would go with your insatiable desire to justify your prepping…


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

SHTF may not come as suddenly as we expect it. We might be entering right into it as we speak. Something is palpable. So many empty shelves at Walmart last Saturday. There seems to be a calm on the surface. Campbell's chunky shelf just got only a few cans of two types of soup. Good thing one of them was the kind I wanted to get that day (Chicken-Corn chowder - which can be good to dump on steamed rice). I watched a young man take most of the macaroni from the pasta shelf. The cashier seemed stressed about it - her voice was exitedly up - as she explained about the shortages.
It is scary, she said.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

ErickthePutz said:


> Some of you could use a basic Logistics class. You are jumping at nothing and making up a huge G conspiracy, which isn’t factual. But I suppose this would go with your insatiable desire to justify your prepping…


So I looked up Putz. Webster defines it as:

*Definition of putz*
(Entry 1 of 2)

1 US, informal *: *a stupid, foolish, or ineffectual person *: *jerk 
2 US, vulgar slang *: *penis 

I guess if the shoe fits .......


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

ErickthePutz said:


> Some of you could use a basic Logistics class. You are jumping at nothing....


I guess all those empty shelves are 'nothing' then.












ErickthePutz said:


> .... and making up a huge G conspiracy, which isn’t factual. But I suppose this would go with your insatiable desire to justify your prepping…


The reasons behind it doesn't matter when you're just trying to feed your kids.


----------



## Atomic Scout (Oct 28, 2021)

With global shortages of fertilizer, manufactured supply chain disruption and farmers being paid not to produce food you can guarantee they are going to starve the unprepared. This of course will lead to mass chaos as the so called useless eaters get hungry. We are always 9 meals away from the apocalypse. 

Hollywood and the MSM have been conditioning us for a while now that the power and internet can go out at any moment. They are normalizing CMEs, EMPs and cyber attacks on the grid. Could you tell the difference from an EMP or a major CME? Could you tell the difference from an asteroid strike from a hypersonic nuke?

Not to mention they are reaching the peak of their vax push. Anyone dumb enough to be forced into getting the cancer clot shot has done it. Anyone that is left to think for themselves with a bit of common sense already decided they can't be forced. Whatever the next stage is will be coming once these people start to drop off and the hospitals are already filling up with heart attacks, strokes and blood clot patients. As soon as the cancer kicks in and the brain disorders from the prions the world will be in panic mode.

Whatever is coming isn't very far off...


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Projection;

The current American administration has a problem. They expected a recession they could blame on Trump, and they aren't getting it. So create a supply chain issue. Create energy issues (latest pipeline suggestion), open the border to almost 2 million, and still they haven't gotten their recession. Why do they want a recession so much. One to blame it on Trump and to claim conservative capitalist policies are evil; and two because most recessions last 18 months to 2 years and they'll be coming out of it in 2024 in time to win that election. Only problem: Trump's economy survived the scandemic, the government print job, the supply issue, and so far the energy issue. Yes - it was that good.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

ErickthePutz said:


> Some of you could use a basic Logistics class. You are jumping at nothing and making up a huge G conspiracy, which isn’t factual. But I suppose this would go with your insatiable desire to justify your prepping…


Insults won't get you very far. Come up with something factual to back up your assertion. Explain why the California ports are working at far less than capacity. Explain why this didn't happen until Brandon took office. Cite your sources while you're at it. And if you know any preppers, when you're in need of some assistance, please don't pester them. People with your attitude deserve no help.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*Explain why the California ports are working at far less than capacity. * 

Pardon me, but wasn't that all because the big ships were all blocking everything in the Pacific? I must admit, I read about the problem, but I do not know why it happened in the first place. Thanks for your post.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

charito said:


> Mind you, this is in Canada. Beef - as in prime rib steak - doubled up. It's now around $35.00/lb (Independent Grocer). The same store had T-Bone on sale last week ($10/lb) - I bought some for hubby. Our cattle industry has been taking a beating lately. But ground beef and other meat went up by two dollars or so. Some items though, like melatonin went up 3 bucks.
> Except for beef steaks, I suppose items going up that much is still gradual to me. Lol, I'm expecting a real price-going-through-the-roof kind of event (like doubling prices).....which might happen next year.


Funny how we can track each and every head of cattle with bar coded ear tags, but we can't seem to figure out where several million illegals are


----------



## TheBunker (Nov 12, 2021)

Last year I took out my useless fireplace and installed a beautiful wood burning insert. It looks excellent. I live in Michigan, it gets cold here but I haven’t used my furnace since last February. I would rather be prepared for an event that doesn’t happen then be caught regretting my lack of planning. I am installing a Sol Ark 12k EMP hardened inverter attached to 15,600 watts of EMP hardened solar. With an air cooled 4 cylinder MEP 003 10,000 watt Military generator and 1000 gallons of diesel on the ground. Another cool thing I found was a 1950’s gas refrigerator. Needs no electricity to operate. I converted it to propane and added 2 x 330 gallon tanks. My wife is a type 1 diabetic I need to keep the insulin cold. I’m not interested in taking any chances with my families security. And if nothing happens? It was fun!


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Pir8fan said:


> Insults won't get you very far. Come up with something factual to back up your assertion. Explain why the California ports are working at far less than capacity. Explain why this didn't happen until Brandon took office. Cite your sources while you're at it. And if you know any preppers, when you're in need of some assistance, please don't pester them. People with your attitude deserve no help.


Covid.
Lack of transport.
Covid.
Lack of transport.
Lack of workers.
Covid.
Lack of workers.

I sure hope I’ve been able to explain it to you on a level you can understand.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

ErickthePutz said:


> Covid.
> Lack of transport.
> Covid.
> Lack of transport.
> ...


Pure BS. Is that simple enough for even you?


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

I dont think SHTF in its truest sense is gonna hit anytime soon. I do however think we are going to have some pretty serious Financial and Employment issues (as a result of poor finances and the huge debt load we carry typically) before things start to improve. I see it lasting for the better part of a decade once it really hits. If our government doesnt quit spending like drunken sailors on liberty here real quick I fear we will have an event like Argentina in 2000. I dont think it will get 1930's depression bad but I bet we get an "A" for effort though...


----------



## patriot6774 (Aug 18, 2021)

ErickthePutz said:


> Some of you could use a basic Logistics class. You are jumping at nothing and making up a huge G conspiracy, which isn’t factual. But I suppose this would go with your insatiable desire to justify your prepping…


Prepping has nothing to do with conspiracy at all. You could use a basic class in disaster prep so that you might be ready for a situation that you might wish you had prepared for. Remember 2 is 1 and 1 is none. By the way, I would rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it. Hope those two very basic lines won't echo in your head when and if the worst things that could happen...inevitably happen.


----------



## patriot6774 (Aug 18, 2021)

Pir8fan said:


> I don't think there will be a single SHTF event. My thought is that it will be more like a gradual thing where a large number of people don't even realize what's happening until it's too late. I also believe a lot of what we are seeing is planned. For that reason alone, I think it will be gradual. The leftists in power don't want a catastrophic event. They want as many sheep as possible to adapt until too late.


Like boiling frogs


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

patriot6774 said:


> Like boiling frogs


Exactly.


----------

